# 2555ez question



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

My daughters are late doing their taxes both live in the Netherlands have no US income but when I went to do the 2555EZ all I get is page not available.Can I still use this form or do I have to us the 2555.
Or is there another place I can find the 2555ez form.

Thanks in advance.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Overseas residents aren't late in filing until after June 15th.

But, I see that the IRS is discontinuing the 2555-EZ form - allegedly for tax years beginning AFTER 2018, however all links to the 2555-EZ for 2018 seem to be dead ends.

You can always use the 2555 form - it's longer, but basically does the same thing.


----------



## Abramns (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info.

Bernie McKenna


----------

